# Youtube video: History of HMCS Bras D'or



## x-grunt (8 Feb 2022)

For those who may be interested, I found this vid on YouTube.  "HMCS Bras D'Or; The world's fastest warship and the pinnacle of hydrofoil development in Canada"






An interesting history, and I'd never seen any video of Bras D'or underway before. Enjoy.


----------

